# Mootzapalooza....anyone going???



## madequity (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey anyone have more info other than what is on the Moots website regarding Mootzapalooza on May 26th in Jersey? I have emailed Bill at the supplied address three times and haven't heard back. I'm sure he is swamped if it is still on? Any news is appreciated.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

I would call Moots and explain your efforts to get in touch with Bill and find out what's going on. E-mail simply does not work with some individuals, and it can be a real piss-off if you want an answer.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

I contacted him and got a response. He mentioned he would contact me as things get closer and supply me with more details. I'm planning on attending. Sounds like a good time. Ride with only Moots bikes allowed. That alone is worth it!


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Just got word that the event has been cancelled due to low response and expected attendence.  Hopefully next year.


----------



## madequity (Aug 10, 2005)

You know what is ironic about this event being cancelled is that it was due to low registration yet they would only allow Moots bikes? Why not encourage Moots owners but allow others as well? Seems odd to keep it so "limited" and then have to cancel because there are not enough of us. Real upsetting because I was looking forward to it. If you check the road boards for NJ you will see non Moots owners just slamming it from the start.


----------



## mcoven (Oct 3, 2005)

*Agreed...*

Agreed...

My wife and I would have been there as well, if not for the "Moots bikes only" rule...

While I would have been sportin' the Vamoots, she would have been on her Look.

Oh well, lots of other great rides going on this time of year!


----------

